# Medical



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone else have any medical conditions?
Mine isn't serious, I'm just a Marfanoid.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 25, 2011)

here we go. I have severe depression, severe anxiety, and Borderline personality disorder. life be fun


----------



## Juz92 (Apr 25, 2011)

I used to get pretty hectic migraines when i was going through school... Bout it really besides asthma and my insanely fast metabolism.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

Juz92 said:


> insanely fast metabolism.


 I eat a ton of fatty foods, I'm 13, I'm 171cm and I'm 51kgs... would that mean I have a fast metabolism?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 25, 2011)

It means your 13 and male.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

Jannico said:


> It means your 13 and male.


 
What I mean is, in 2 years, I've grown 10cm, and gained 4kgs, that's normal right?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I went from 5ft 1 to 5ft 9 in grade 8-10
I was constantly tired and I went through this thing called puberty. 
I lost a lot of fat and gained a bit of muscle. 
You'll fill out even more when you 17-20.
Some people will tell you that's a lot but it's not just happens to people at different stages of life and can happen in different time frames. 
Micheal Jordan grew about 5 inches in one summer. 
he was also a freak at basketball... who knew.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 25, 2011)

Just Depression.
Sucks when you have to think of a reason to get out of bed everyday.


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 25, 2011)

craig.a.c said:


> Just Depression.
> Sucks when you have to think of a reason to get out of bed everyday.


 damn right it does


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 25, 2011)

Bipolar and diabetes.....
Bipolar has gotten easier to manage as I have gotten older
Insulin is no big deal to handle....
People go though worse than I each day, minute, second


----------



## wranga (Apr 25, 2011)

craig.a.c said:


> Just Depression.
> Sucks when you have to think of a reason to get out of bed everyday.



sucks trying to find a reason that can overtake the reason why you dont want to get out in the first place


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 25, 2011)

You wouldn't happen to be artistic in anyway?


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 25, 2011)

Jannico said:


> You wouldn't happen to be artistic in anyway?



Who?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 25, 2011)

Ocular migraines are a pain in my ***. I go blind (always in my left eye) for anywhere between 5 minutes - 2 hours. Shocking headache for up to days afterwards. The medication I'm supposed to take just makes me babble and giggle a lot :lol:


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 25, 2011)

I have buggered knees also.
I had work done on my left knee 9yrs ago because the cartlidge behind my knee cap used to grind and make it stiff, had it pop out a few times (very painful). Now I'm back at square one like it never had work done on it before.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 25, 2011)

Jannico said:


> You wouldn't happen to be artistic in anyway?


It can be true for those with bipolar....I can do some awesome work when in an "up"phase
Just answering, didnt take it as directed at mine's self


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 25, 2011)

It was directed at you  
Thanks
A few of my god friends and family have bipolar
Grandma was an artist and piano teacher. 
Best mate is a guitarist 
Best mate is on scholarship for acting
Cousin is studying animation.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

Part of my Marfanoid symptoms is benign joint hypermobility... today I faced the repercussions of awesome flexibility. I had some killer back pain.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 25, 2011)

Jannico said:


> It was directed at you
> Thanks
> A few of my god friends and family have bipolar
> Grandma was an artist and piano teacher.
> ...


It can be very frustrating, I have learned what gets taken away on the merry go round I pick up on the hurdy gurdy 



Plimpy said:


> Part of my Marfanoid symptoms is benign joint hypermobility... today I faced the repercussions of awesome flexibility. I had some killer back pain.


I hope it eases for you


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> I hope it eases for you


 Thanks.
I really hope you don't mind me asking, but can you like, explain bi-polar? I've heard a lot about it, but I want to know what's true. You don't have to answer if you don't want to, I know it might be a bit of a touchy subject, sorry if my question offended you.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 25, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Thanks.
> I really hope you don't mind me asking, but can you like, explain bi-polar? I've heard a lot about it, but I want to know what's true. You don't have to answer if you don't want to, I know it might be a bit of a touchy subject, sorry if my question offended you.


I am not offended in any way.... 
It used to be called manic depression, it can be difficult to diagnose. As symptons can overlap other disorders, eg anxiety, OCD, mild depression to name a few
classic sign is a definite mood swing from a Low to high or vice versa. there can be varying degrees of these mood swings and a lot of things can trigger them
there are now 2 types of Bipolar a really good site to learn more is Depression - Home - Black Dog Institute this explains better than I for as I said the disorder varies from person to person. I do know hormonal changes can really play havoc eg puberty and pregnancy(not that u need to worry about that one LOL)
Hope this helps you understand this disorder a little better 
Kind regards
Crystal


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 25, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I eat a ton of fatty foods, I'm 13, I'm 171cm and I'm 51kgs... would that mean I have a fast metabolism?


 
That's quite light for someone that height. I'm about 160cm last time I checked (i've been growing insanely recently) and I weigh about 48kg. Imused to be quite overweight as it doesn't take much fatty food to make me put on weight, that's something that sucks about me. All my friends can eat wateva they want and notvreally exercise and still be thin and I have to work for it :lol: I was at my friends house and he's pretty thin and for lunch he ate at least twice as much food as me and he doesn't even exercise. Makes no sense.

I don't have anything serious, although I do get tonsillitis regularly, I sometimes get symptoms of ADHD and ever since my dad died I've been getting depression. It only happens occasionally but when it hits it hits HARD and it's actually painful.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> That's quite light for someone that height. I'm about 160cm last time I checked (i've been growing insanely recently) and I weigh about 48kg.
> 
> I don't have anything serious, although I do get tonsillitis regularly, I sometimes get symptoms of ADHD and ever since my dad died I've been getting depression. It only happens occasionally but when it hits it hits HARD and it's actually painful.



I had/have symptoms of ADHD but they've gone down since I've got a bit more of a male role model. I used to play up a lot until grade 4, from there until last year I've had male teachers. Now in High School my homeroom teacher, and my French teacher are both male. I think the male teachers gave me a bit more of a masculine role-model as my dad travels frequently for work so I didn't have too long with him every month (he resigned this year due to philosophical differences between his employers and him, he is still the chairman of an organisation), but he doesn't travel, at least not that much anymore so I get to spend more time with him and my symptoms are down fully.
BTW I wasn't actually diagnosed with ADHD or ADD.

As for depression, I know this isn't as bad as losing a father, but when my first dog I ever had (in Aus, at least) passed away in '07, I was... 'traumatised', I guess, as I saw him get hit by the car. He didn't DIE because of the car hit, but he suffered head trauma, and I was pulled out of class to go to the headmistress' office to see my mum and my headmistress to talk about euthanising the dog, I didn't actually see him get euthanised as I didn't want to see him in pain which I think contributed to my mild (self-diagnosed) depression of 2007. Anyway I went back into class, cried, or was teary for an hour, got home, and cried the whole time. It still really pains me to see the dog hit by the car, and I have my own reasons for knowing it was my fault he ran out. 

WHOA off-topic. I think I just helped myself by addressing my (small) issues.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry about the dog :/ 
My dad died just last year and i moved to australia from Dubai so it's a huge change and I am awful with change. The sadness usually only happens at night when I have time to think. Speaking of which - why am I still up? And why are you still up 
As for the ADHD, my mum says I don't but I dunno, I get distracted REALLY easy.

Actually I'm up because I somehow convinced my mum to take me sunrise herping in a couple of hours, it's an hours drive and we need to leave at 4:30. How on earth did I convince her :lol:


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL. good on ya snakeluvver. i have ADHD, pretty bad too, but i can spend ours researching something i like.


----------



## AshMan (Apr 25, 2011)

I have Eczma pretty bad, allergys to anything with fur (so bad infact, that when i was at a mates house who has a "hypo-allergenic" dog who doesnt set off his allergys, it still managed to set mine off) and asthma. Also, last night i swallowed the bar to my lip piercing whilst brushing my teeth...that will probably have some pretty bad repercussions lol!


----------



## sammy09 (Apr 25, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I eat a ton of fatty foods, I'm 13, I'm 171cm and I'm 51kgs... would that mean I have a fast metabolism?



it dosnt mean you have a fast metabolism


----------



## sacred_DUC (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm 80 with the energy level of a 15yr old can't sit still long enough for dementia and arthurthis to take effect.
saying this i never know where and what i'm gonna do

but you know the fact that sun rises from the east is always gonna happen


----------



## Juz92 (Apr 25, 2011)

To put my metabolism into perspective; I started going to the gym at the start of the year to help put on weight. I gained nearly three kilos over about 3 months... Then my time at the gym decreased to about 1 day a week and over the last three weeks of NOT going to the gym, I've lost about three kilos. 

Also; there's a fair chance I'll have heart problems later in life... Yay... /sarcasm


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 25, 2011)

Depression & anxiety here.
Although I'm also quite critical of DSM-IV classifications.

Funny how cultures & subcultures holding a particular belief are exempt from being diagnosed as delusional..


----------



## Smithers (Apr 25, 2011)

Osteo Athritis in Back knees and hip, Graves Disease,Hyperthyroidism,(had Thyroid removed) Crohns Disease,(several ops) Ibs, Atrial fibrillation,(heart goes into un natural rhythm and needs restarted with paddles like on tv) Depression/anxiety,slightly agrophobic, Regular Migraine's and to top it all off male patterned baldness,..that's gotta be an ailment


----------



## Defective (Apr 25, 2011)

epilepsy,arthritis in knees and ankles, lumbar spine, thoratic spine curvatures varying from 5- 30 degrees and no curve in my cervical spine (neck), regular migraines, severe depression and severe anxiety, severe lactose intolerance, allergy to apricots, almonds, cashews, amoxcil (type of penicillin)


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 25, 2011)

Hearing those knee things I remember that I have sorta funny knees that will pop out and it hurts like hell I can't even move. Hasn't happened for like a year but it was quite common for me back then

(and for anyone wanting to know, my herping this morning was crap, I just saw a water skink )


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

Juz92 said:


> Also; there's a fair chance I'll have heart problems later in life... Yay... /sarcasm


 I have to get another heart ultrasound/checkup in 5 years, just in case anything happens to my Aorta, as in, it doesn't stretch anymore or something.


----------



## damian83 (Apr 25, 2011)

Juz92 said:


> I used to get pretty hectic migraines when i was going through school... Bout it really besides asthma and my insanely fast metabolism.


 
ditto to the lot but the metabolism is slowing down now but so is my eating lol


----------



## Juz92 (Apr 25, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I have to get another heart ultrasound/checkup in 5 years, just in case anything happens to my Aorta, as in, it doesn't stretch anymore or something.



Hope it goes well man. I've resigned myself to the fact that my heart will be stuffed in a few years; 3/4 of my grandparents had pretty severe conditions. One had a quad-bypass, one had had three heart attacks in a year and another passed away from one. Bad stuff with hearts, look after them guys


----------



## Trouble (Apr 25, 2011)

I have Cystic Fibrosis, mild scoliosis, asthma, mild depression and weak joints from some of the medication I'm on. Currently on the waiting list for a Double Lung transplant. 

wow, guys. I don't know how you can cope with full bouts of depression, my small bouts are bad enough. 
I hope everyone is going well with all their conditions. Chin up, things could be worse, we have our herps to keep us happy


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Hearing those knee things I remember that I have sorta funny knees that will pop out and it hurts like hell I can't even move. Hasn't happened for like a year but it was quite common for me back then
> 
> (and for anyone wanting to know, my herping this morning was crap, I just saw a water skink )


 Genu valgum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 25, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Genu valgum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ?


 
No that's not it, ew those pics are creepy :shock:
They just pop out of place if I sit funny and believe me, it hurts. It's a really tight feeling under the knee and if you try to move it's excruciating, anyone else experienced this?

Wow trouble, that's scary. There's a girl in my school who had a full heart transplant.
There's a girl I know who got septicaemia when she was one and she survived, which is incredible. Her parents were told she had a 20% chance of surviving.


----------



## nagini-baby (Apr 25, 2011)

rodmonochromatism , hyperopic astigmatism. nystagmus. - all eye conditions. asthma. allergies... that seem to get worse then dissapear then come back.. had depression pidgoen toed..


----------



## sookie (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow,and you are all so nice and happy giving pple.i suffer from huge depression....or bi-polar as it is called.very dangerous thing to have sometimes,has taken a while and a few scary moments but we seem to have my meds right at least......so things have got to get better.my 13yr ols suffers just from the down side of depression,basically since his dad was killed in a bike accident on the night before his 5th birthday.and it's hard to watch him endure buckets of sadness etc.


----------



## mumofsnakelover (Apr 25, 2011)

When I took my son to the psychiatrist to have him diagnosed ADHD the psych told me he had never seen a more hyperactive kid in the whole time he had been a psychiatrist!!!! That made me feel great..... The other son is autistic so we have to deal with this as well sometimes it's a friggen nightmare especially when they spin off each other and be naughty!!! I look forward to bedtime each night so I can relax and recoup before doing it all again the next day!!!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 25, 2011)

mumofsnakelover said:


> When I took my son to the psychiatrist to have him diagnosed ADHD the psych told me he had never seen a more hyperactive kid in the whole time he had been a psychiatrist!!!! That made me feel great..... The other son is autistic so we have to deal with this as well sometimes it's a friggen nightmare especially when they spin off each other and be naughty!!! I look forward to bedtime each night so I can relax and recoup before doing it all again the next day!!!!


You certainly have your hands full, I admire you


----------



## mumofsnakelover (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks crystal moon I actually have 4 kids the 2 boys and 2 girls and I'm a single mum thankfully the girls haven't shown any signs of ADHD or autism yet!!!!!


----------



## Smithers (Apr 25, 2011)

mumofsnakelover said:


> When I took my son to the psychiatrist to have him diagnosed ADHD the psych told me he had never seen a more hyperactive kid in the whole time he had been a psychiatrist!!!! That made me feel great..... The other son is autistic so we have to deal with this as well sometimes it's a friggen nightmare especially when they spin off each other and be naughty!!! I look forward to bedtime each night so I can relax and recoup before doing it all again the next day!!!!



Wow, My partner has Aspergers (high functioning) and I have studied a bit on autism I understand some of it. you do have your hands full, kudos to you.


----------



## mumofsnakelover (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Smithers, 
it's hard but at the end of the day it's all worth it especially when they kiss me goodnight, my autistic son is high functioning thankfully he is able to talk, he has no social skills and can become upset and have meltdowns at the drop of a hat, he has come along way since diagnosis with the help of therapies.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 25, 2011)

It's def all worth it but the struggle takes it's toll, Even though my partner is high functioning with a HD average in a B.A. in Actuarial course it's the social side of life that was problematic till his last medication change which has worked wonders. No doubt you've had your fare share of medication trials and know how disruptive that can be to the individual and surrounding family whilst the old meds exit the body and the wait before starting the new meds can be horrific. To hear you have 4 children and a single mother double kudos I hope you get external help now and again to recharge or some respite.


----------



## sutto75 (Apr 25, 2011)

Medical not so sure but i have these two growths that keep affecting my weight well the weight of my wallet one is 7 the other is 11 and i get this pain in my *** 

that comes and goes just so happens the pain goes when my wife goes... mmmm what the go with me?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 25, 2011)

I've had Osgood–Schlatter disease in both knees, and Haglands deformity in my heels/Achilles..... makes me sound like the Elephantman! :lol: Both of which were brought on by football inflaming an already underlying condition. 

I've also had pretty chronic depression about 8yrs ago for some ungodly reason but have gotten myself back on track, with the help of a few magic pills here and there


----------

